# any chance of these surviving ??



## tim (29 Jan 2013)

hi, i've had a nice little colony of snowball shrimp going strong for a few months now and noticed a couple of days ago a berried shrimp has dropped some eggs (apologies for poor pic)




I'll be doing some more reasearch into possible reasons for this, please anyone on here feel free to chime in with their thoughts/experiences though.
Question is, will it be worth leaving the eggs see if they survive or should i just remove them ?
any advice greatfully recieved


----------



## basil (29 Jan 2013)

Always worth a go  My wife once hatched eggs that she carefully removed from a dead female shrimp. You'd need to isolate the eggs from tank otherwise the shrimp will eat them. We floated the eggs in a small plastic pot in the same tank to keep temp stable etc. Good luck and let us know how you get on!


----------



## tim (29 Jan 2013)

cheers for that basil, i've managed to detach the moss they were hanging onto into a filter bag,i'll keep that suspended under the hob filter so hopefully plenty of oxygen and same water params. will post what happens


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Jan 2013)

Good luck very hard to succeed with that, depends if they are fertile too.
Just purchased 10 of these at the weekend, two came berried already so hope to have some babies soon


----------



## basil (30 Jan 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> Good luck very hard to succeed with that, depends if they are fertile too.
> Just purchased 10 of these at the weekend, two came berried already so hope to have some babies soon



If they have moved from saddle to berries / eggs they will already be fertile


----------



## nayr88 (31 Jan 2013)

These shrimp and sakuras are my favourite shrimp. I'm not a huge fan of CRS.

Hope it all goes well and you have some new shrimps soon 

Londondragon- where did you get them from? PeiceOfFish?


----------



## tim (31 Jan 2013)

nayr88 said:


> These shrimp and sakuras are my favourite shrimp. I'm not a huge fan of CRS.
> 
> Hope it all goes well and you have some new shrimps soon
> 
> Londondragon- where did you get them from? PeiceOfFish?


Cheers mate I have a few babies in there already took the last three of these from my lfs and two were already berried !


----------



## nayr88 (31 Jan 2013)

Niiiiiiice ! 

How much should you expect to pay. Are there grades? Any particular care other than water changes, mature tank and plenty of plants?


----------



## tim (31 Jan 2013)

Not sure about grades TBH mate these were 5 quid each at my local MA but I got the 3 for a tenner after a bit of haggling, care wise about the same as cherries, I dunno if you could mix with cherries think they would cross breed


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (31 Jan 2013)

I would think crossbreeding risk must be a neocaradinia.Cheers mark


----------



## tim (31 Jan 2013)

@ mark they are neocardinia cf. zhangjiajiensis, I think all neocardinia sp. interbreed not an expert though


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (31 Jan 2013)

Agree from my understanding you should only keep them with caradina species to avoid crossbreeding then the water parameters become a bit more constricting due to the more limited levels needed to keep caradina especialy TDS.Cheers mark


----------



## LondonDragon (31 Jan 2013)

nayr88 said:


> Londondragon- where did you get them from? PeiceOfFish?


Last time I was there he didn't have any, got them from Living Waters in an unexpected visit last weekend.


----------



## basil (31 Jan 2013)

Sharnbrook Shrimp has some good uns I believe? Not had any myself yet, but worth a nose.....


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (3 Feb 2013)

Any news on the eggs you had in the filter bag?Cheers mark


----------



## tim (3 Feb 2013)

They are still in there at the moment no shrimplets yet, I'll maybe leave them for another week or so and see what happens cheers


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (3 Feb 2013)

Nice one mate fingers crossed!Cheers mark


----------



## tim (10 Feb 2013)

so, waterchange yesterday so had a little look in the filter bag and no eggs, couldn't see any shrimplets either but turned bag inside out and shook moss back into the tank just to be sure, question is this, having a little look at the tank last night and there was tiny little white specs moving around on the back glass hardly visable so any know just how small is a baby shrimp ?


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (10 Feb 2013)

Interesting newly hatched babies of your neocaradinia are very transparent so i will be keeping my fingers crossed for you,let us know if you are able to see any,good luck.Cheers mark


----------



## basil (10 Feb 2013)

tim said:


> so, waterchange yesterday so had a little look in the filter bag and no eggs, couldn't see any shrimplets either but turned bag inside out and shook moss back into the tank just to be sure, question is this, having a little look at the tank last night and there was tiny little white specs moving around on the back glass hardly visable so any know just how small is a baby shrimp ?



They will be tiny.If the eggs failed you be able to see them I'm sure. Did you have any other berried females in the tank? If not, then sounds like you were successful! Baby shrimp almost always head for brown algae on the glass, so I'd say quite likely they hatched. Sweet!!


----------



## tim (10 Feb 2013)

@ basil no other berried shrimp since before Xmas mate so fingers crossed cheers for the advice to keep them in the tank


----------



## basil (10 Feb 2013)

tim said:


> @ basil no other berried shrimp since before Xmas mate so fingers crossed cheers for the advice to keep them in the tank



Welcome to the Dr Frankenstein club.........Very satisfying when it works, well done!


----------

